# Deer only coming in at night



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

i have a little corn out and a mineral block " insert ethics comment here" Have had it out for about a month and a half, have had great deer activity at it and the bait is usualy gone about 3 to 4 days after i dump it! also have a buck rub on a tree by the bait itself. I have been out since the 4th about at most 3 days a week sometimes 2 and have never seen deer during shooting hours, there will be tracks there the next day that werent there before. how do i get them to come in during shooting hours......are they on to me?


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Happens just keep hunting they just need to show up once while your there and the suns up! I had a great buck coming at night only for 3 months! I got him the one day he showed up with the lights on.


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks txcookie that is the motivation i needed!


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Feeder with a timer and/or Trail cam on it. Then ya know for sure.


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

the feeder would scare the deer im thinking, something big and new to that area! it might get stolen as well lol thats why i dont put trail cams out! had some stuff taken from it before. Im hoping that when it gets colder in a couple weeks they will mover more at dusk!


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

Easy solution here OP. Hunt at night with a spotlight and high powered rifle. That'll teach them bucks to go nocturnal on ya.


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

nockedup said:


> Easy solution here OP. Hunt at night with a spotlight and high powered rifle. That'll teach them bucks to go nocturnal on ya.


haha we have too many of those types here!


----------



## bt028 (Aug 28, 2010)

like said above the feeder set at specific times. it will spook them at first, but they will eventually realize whats happening and see it more like the ole dinner bell chiming. If not, they will eventually slip up and come in during the day when the urge hits them to eat. Just got to be patient, its a waiting game! good luck!


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

my deer eat at night and during the day. JMO, but i think they may have got your scent or something! dont mean they are completely spooked though. Everytime i go in to bait up i notice the first few days are night pictures only. Then a couple days in they wil start to show up during the day. This was during the summer for me, but dont know if it happens that way for anyone but me.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

pse85 said:


> the feeder would scare the deer im thinking, something big and new to that area! it might get stolen as well lol thats why i dont put trail cams out! had some stuff taken from it before. Im hoping that when it gets colder in a couple weeks they will mover more at dusk!


actually the closer it gets to novemeber the movement does a flip. right now is the time to catch afternoon movement... that time will be morning movement


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

0260b4u said:


> my deer eat at night and during the day. JMO, but i think they may have got your scent or something! dont mean they are completely spooked though. Everytime i go in to bait up i notice the first few days are night pictures only. Then a couple days in they wil start to show up during the day. This was during the summer for me, but dont know if it happens that way for anyone but me.


just an observation....but if they had my scent wouldnt they avoid the bait pile all together? they are still tearing it up to nothing.....just at night!


----------



## cheetah8799 (Aug 23, 2004)

Figure out where they are bedding and set up on the trails coming into your feed spot.


----------



## bt028 (Aug 28, 2010)

i wouldn't think so, well I say that from my point of view where maybe my MS deer are just dumb. I've had them come right up to the pile minutes after I have poured out a bag


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

nockedup said:


> Easy solution here OP. Hunt at night with a spotlight and high powered rifle. That'll teach them bucks to go nocturnal on ya.


oh thats ethical! not to mention distubing the piece. use this instead
View attachment 1175182


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

Whats the weather like? Here in MO if it's hot and windy, they will move at night, which is pretty prevalent right now. come mid october when weather starts shifting and you're seeing 30-something degree nights, they should be making their move in the morning or late evening. Disclaimer: this is the pattern I see with deer in my areas. Right now, deer are shacked up close to food sources. if you can get in on a pile of oaks with known bedding areas nearby (within a couple hundred yards), you may see them in the morning or at night now. Not a lot of long range movement. Find their food source and bedding and try to plan to get in and tuck in as close as you can without detection. Also, what's the moon phase at? full moon at midnight is like daylight for them anyway. Give it time. it's early. 

Happy Hunting.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Your welcome it sucks but if you stick it out he will show at one point or another . Especially during the rut this guy was chaseing the doe I killed


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks guys ! and great picture txcookie!


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

.22 longbow and 1 million candle power. 

Just kidding. I would say the deer are on to you. Just my $.02


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

what do i do if they are on to me but only coming in at night? i think i will wait it out! one will slip eventualy!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

cheetah8799 said:


> Figure out where they are bedding and set up on the trails coming into your feed spot.


 we have a winner


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

It's tough hunting animals that are on their feet mostly at night. If you can find a bedding area and move closer, that might help. Other wise it's just put in the time and keep up your confidence. There tends to be more daylight activity later in the season toward the rut, especially the bucks. Cold weather also helps since they need to eat more. Nocturnal deer, we all put up with it.


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

Use doe/buck urine and throw out a decent amount of tending grunts/bleats in the ladder part of the afternoon. The scent and noise may bring them out, especially if you have a cold front in, or bad weather coming. You have to be able to entice them out of bedding - take advantage of the weather changes.


----------



## pse85 (Oct 8, 2010)

i used doe urine last year and seen absolutely ZERO doe after i used it! same with the buck urine! was only able to harvest a young buck!


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a fluke, I'm sure. If the scent idea bothers you - still try the tending/social grunts & bleats...


----------



## plumbing81 (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you paying attention to the wind when you hunt? Maybe try baiting consistantly and not hunting for a while to keep the pressure off. If you can start to get the does coming in on a regular basis the bucks will be there too once the rut starts.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

So - if I put your dinner out for you, and you didnt have to forage it, and you knew at night time you had an advantage over many of your predators.....when would you come to eat?


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

There is not much you can do to change their pattern. Patterns will change when the weather gets cooler and the rut is here. They might be moving during the day in a different area. Try movin the camera to a different spot.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

there's lots of reasons they are like that....your not the only pressures, they have to deal with...

you can't imagine what they deal with... yotes,dogs,poachers,cars,other hunters,it doesn't take much for them to learn,darkness is their friend.


----------

